# 'Rentaghost', 'Worzel' to return to TV



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

How cool would this be  Just found this on Digital Spy website

_'Rentaghost', 'Worzel' to return to TV
Monday, September 8 2008, 18:50 BST

By Michael Thornton

BBC children's favourite Rentaghost could be one of two classic programmes to return to British screens.

Wife Swap producer RDF has acquired the rights to the series, which starred Coronation Street stalwart Sue Nicholls, as well as ITV show Worzel Gummidge.

Although no new Rentaghost episodes have been made for nearly 25 years, RDF's Nigel Pickard remarked that there is a strong chance that the programme will return.

He said: "We feel there is real potential for these classic brands to be reworked for a modern day audience."

Rentaghost aired on the BBC for nine years from 1975. _


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh I saw a clip of worzel the other day and it brought back so many memories


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I loved Rentaghost!!!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah me too though looking back ..what on earth was it all about   ..ooh when I look back there are so many programmes I would love to watch again.. saturday morning tv used to be FAB and weekend evening tv in general used to be real family tv 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh just remembered my first crush was on the Saint


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I heard this on the radio this morning

I loved 'Rentaghost' & 'Worzel' 

Please let them come back and be really good!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Rentaghost was totally fabulous, I loved Miss Poppoff, and the jester was sooo funny. Cant wait to see what they do with it, and also hope that it isn't too updated IYKWIM.. the cheeseyness of the programme was brilliant!

Saturday telly was excellent going back 15 or so years, actually all kids telly was pretty good back then. 
I had a huge crush on Phillip Schofield when he was in the broom cupboard on childrens BBC  , and actually still think he is a bit of a silver fox now,

Corrina xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooooo yes


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yes and he has a wicked sense of humour


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ooh exciting (more for Rentaghost than worzel tbh that aunt sally gave me the heebeegeebees).

What else would you like to see back.....


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohh good question well I would love to see re-runs of the flumps and button moon!, the mysterious cities of gold aswell..ohhh and the raccoons 
As for remakes Im not sure I know they are redoing the banana splits, but didnt go much on the willow the wisp and magic roundabout remakes personally.. have to have a good mull over that one!!

I love Phils sense of humour, bet he is a cheeky blighter after a tipple lol

Corrina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I picked up a talking button moon character toy in a charity shop the other week. Im a bit old for remembering that though.... 


Bring back Pipkins   (esp Hartley the hare...mind you he's a bit scary now I think about it )


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

carrie3479 said:


> ohh good question well I would love to see re-runs of the flumps and button moon!, the mysterious cities of gold aswell..ohhh and the raccoons


I saw the Racoons on Dutch TV last week!!!! I have the Flumps DVD (as well as Willo the Wisp)!

sue


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

now you mention it I used to have a DVD of button moon and a few other kids favorites but for some reason it nevr worked properly so got rid of it .. it was the kids...honest


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'd like the Clangers back, Hectors House, Camberwick Green & Trumpton! DH would probably like Ivor the Engine (my Dad loved this too). I'm a wee bit older than some of you so my selection is a bit further back!

Andy Pandy is already back but it's awful with Tom Conti doing the narration & it's just weird!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Clangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

For those uninitiated (in other words younger than me!) 

http://www.freewebs.com/1969clangers/home.htm

/links


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!are these really coming back onto tvrentaghost and worzel?ive got some worzel on video.i can remeber so well watching these programmes.i hope they come back


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL I have the complete Camberwick Green/Trumpton/Chigley on DVD also Hectors House, Bod(!), Mary Mungo and Midge, Roobarb and Custard, Bagpuss and erm....Batfink.....!!! And they are mine!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh yes forgot about MM&M! Mr Ben I loved too. I like Bagpuss but DH is older than me so he remembers The Woodentops


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i love worzel i've got the complete dvd collection    

                                luv marie76xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I may have to borrow that collection Marie


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

dizzi yea sure no problem 

                      luv mariexx


----------

